# Brother Drucker - Software für's CD/DVD bedrucken?



## AllroundPackage (3. Juni 2014)

*Brother Drucker - Software für's CD/DVD bedrucken?*

Guten Tag werte Gemeinde.

Ich habe mir einen Brother MFC-J870DW geholt,
dessen CD/DVD Druckoption sprach mich besonders an.

Nur fiel mir auf, dass mir der Drucker selbst nur folgende Optionen anbot:
-CD/DVD kopieren und auf einen anderen Rohling drucken
-CD/DVD drucken anhand eines Scans
-CD/DVD drucken anhand eines tragbaren Mediums

So, eigentlich ja logisch, das sind ja die Optionen, die nur am Drucker selber bereitstehen.
Jedoch fand ich in der Herstellersoftware nichts, das auf einen Softwarebasierten CD/DVD Druck hinweisen könnte.
Nichts, es gab nichts in den Treibern.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es überhaupt geht.
Sollte es doch, oder?
Ich fand nichts, wäre nett wenn jemand mit Ahnung antworten könnte.
Die Brother-Support-Laien wissen anscheinend gar nichts über ihre Produkte,
der Support ist schrecklich.

Danke im Voraus!

MfG
Allrad


----------



## RolfIsaak (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brother Drucker - Software für's CD/DVD bedrucken?*



AllroundPackage schrieb:


> Guten Tag werte Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich habe mir einen Brother MFC-J870DW geholt,
> dessen CD/DVD Druckoption sprach mich besonders an.
> ...


 
Hallo Alfred,
erst einmal zu deiner Frage:CD-Druck.
Um vom PC aus CD zu drucken, brauchst du sie Software NewSoft CD Label
NewSoft CD Labeler - Herunterladen

aber der Druck ist krottenschlecht! Deshalb wunderte ich mich, dass du mit den CD-Druckergebnis
zu Frieden bist?
Berichte mir mal bitte, wie dein Drucker druckt. Es dauert sehr lange (USB) bis die DVD fertig ist und doppelt so lange bis die Tinte getrocknet ist. Die Qualität ist unbrauchbar...
mfG Isaak


----------

